# Drinking before a presentation



## Vincenzo

Who's done it, and what are the potential consequences if you're caught?

I know for a fact that my performance would be much better if I did it half in the bag. I'm not talking about a Hitchens style flat out drunk speech, but just a couple of drinks beforehand to calm my nerves. If I'm somehow caught doing this, which I almost certainly won't be, can they disqualify me or anything?


----------



## nothing to fear

well its really easy not to get caught, so you wouldn't get in trouble. i'm sure it will be fine if you just drink the right amount. good luck.

i'd consider doing this if i had a presentation to do. i'm a high-functioning drunk.. meaning, i can be really drunk but act quite normally except for having no anxiety at all and being able to talk. thats kind of a bad thing at the same time since i can get drunk before a social situation and no one would know.


----------



## sabueed

My roommate gets stoned before doing his presentations at UCLA.


----------



## RUFB2327

ive done it before...did some shots before my presentation, brushed my teeth, chewed some gum, went to class

i didnt drink enough so it didnt help that much...i was more worried about accidentally drinking too much and making an *** of myself than actually making the presentation because even though i really hate presenting, i didnt want to get bombed and fail


----------



## proximo20

this is how i do it. I mix juice with vodka so it still looks like juice. Then I go to an empty restroom which is not used much in campus and drink before class. Just make sure not to get too wasted and use mouth wash. Maybe some mint too.

But I hate this. I just wrote this because I know this feeling. Just make sure not to drink too much. Believe just be a little drunk and although your heart beats fast you wont tremble or anything. 

But I repeat you would not want to look drunk by drinking too much. So be careful.


----------



## Zero From Outer Space

I've considered it but it is difficult to find that perfect balance and I didn't want to get very experimental at 9am. lol


----------



## Judith

If I drink enough to put myself at ease but not so much that I start slurring my words, I give the perfect presentation.


----------



## Drella

I have a lot of presentations coming up, and I'm seriously considering trying this or ingesting some type of pill cocktail beforehand.


----------



## UltraShy

I never even thought about drinking before a presentation way back in ye olden days when I was a student. Back then I never drank because I simply hated the taste of alcohol. I didn't start drinking till about a decade after college when I learned that if you drink enough you feel good and then don't care so much about how it tastes.


----------



## CAD

You could have a good wank before doing a presentation - works wonders.


----------



## proximo20

CAD said:


> You could have a good wank before doing a presentation - works wonders.


In another thread someone would ask: I am gonna do it but I am afraid to get caught. What are the consequences if I get caught?


----------



## random222

First, I wouldn't recommend drinking before a presentation.

That being said, I'm not sure there will be any consequences like grading penalties or disciplinary action. I'm assuming you are legally allowed to drink alcohol. If not, refer to the first sentence of my post.

In college, there were certain frat members who showed up to class drunk or at least visibly intoxicated..


----------



## TheFriendlyVirgin

Be careful doing stuff like this, because it becomes another dependency. It's easy to do it now but it could become convenient every time your faced with something you have to do publicly. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## A SAD Finn

How about Propranolol? It won't be of any use in controlling psychologic symptoms, but for physical ones, it's very effective.


----------



## proximo20

A SAD Finn said:


> How about Propranolol? It won't be of any use in controlling psychologic symptoms, but for physical ones, it's very effective.


I heard good reviews about beta blockers for such sitiutations. But isn't propranolol a prescription drug.

An actor was saying that they were taking beta blockers in the first professional performances in theater.


----------



## Roberto

The thing I find, personally, with alcohol is that if you make a habit of using it as a crutch, it starts to backfire on you a lot. it's not a very stable crutch.


----------



## pita

I looked through my school's regulations and couldn't find any rules about alcohol use in an academic setting, but I have a feeling it's frowned upon. If you were caught, the school *might* be able to accuse you of using an unauthorized aid. They also might be able to accuse you of "knowingly creating a condition that unnecessarily endangers the health or safety of other persons." I mean, you probably would not be endangering anyone, but schools are tricky.


----------



## nothing to fear

i'm sure its very easy to get away with though, and if i a teacher smells booze somewhere i doubt they'd go crazy and start searching everyone. if i and a lot of kids in high school somehow got away with smoking pot on school grounds before/during classes then you could get a way with a bit of alcohol. (jesus i can't even imagine going to class stoned now, don't know how i did it back then).

how did it end up going, Vincenzo?


----------



## proximo20

nothing to fear said:


> i'm sure its very easy to get away with though, and if i a teacher smells booze somewhere i doubt they'd go crazy and start searching everyone. if i and a lot of kids in high school somehow got away with smoking pot on school grounds before/during classes then you could get a way with a bit of alcohol. (jesus i can't even imagine going to class stoned now, don't know how i did it back then).
> 
> how did it end up going, Vincenzo?


Do teachers have the right to search students in College? I am sure there is a policy, but I doubt that they would search.

If they can search you drop the bottle in the restroom then.

Anyway the way I think is even if people notice they woud not do anything unless you disrupt or do crazy stuff.

But sometimes I don't know which is worse trembling in the first 30 seconds or when people think that you drank booze before presentation?


----------



## Gary

lol it'll make a fun story "So I showed up drunk and barfed all over the teacher, fun times deluxe"


----------



## subzero0

'


----------



## saillias

First of all I don't think this is a good idea. 

Really just one drink is all you need to lower your inhibitions a bit and loosen up. 

Even though no one will ever admit that they are affected by one drink, most people get a little more abrasive and willing to speak their mind than usual. 

Keep in mind that alcohol is not a magic potion; As your inhibitions disappear so does your coherence. One drink will make you louder and abrasive but go overboard and you'll be slurring your words and forever remembered as 'That guy that was drunk while he did his presentation'.


----------



## millenniumman75

Everybody has varying degrees of nerves when it comes to presentations. As long as you know that other people have issues, too, it is a little easier. The key is being confident in the information you are presenting.


----------



## ANCIENT

i've actually thought about doing this, and i'm happy to know i'm not the only one that's thought about doing it. i'm definitely going to do it for my next presentation (when ever that may be). i'll probably run a few home test at first. i'm not much of a drinker so getting drunk off a few beers won't be a problem (3 or 4 will probably do the job).



millenniumman75 said:


> The key is being confident in the information you are presenting.


i've tried that, and it doesn't work for me. and meds is out of the question since i'm poor. i have to pay for school with my own money, and i still have to pay bills and save up money.


----------



## Social Anxiety 1989

I wouldn't recommend it I started it off doing the same thing during college and it quickly got out of hand and I saw myself becoming an alcoholic I would recommend a benzo if you really need it and that can be prescribed by a doc but if your not going to listen liqour is the way to go because beer can be smelled for a greater distance in my experience Vodka was my drink of choice. Rinse two to three time with mouthwash and also down a small amount of mouthwash to keep the liquor off your breath and there you go. And for those who are wondering I no longer drink anymore for that reason alone its to much of a crutch for somebody with SAD.


----------



## MelancholyPrincess

LOL I thought I was the only one who did this! :drunkAlcohol is a "drug" just like anxiety medication is...except this actually works for most people and you don't have to have insurance.


----------



## solasum

Okay, this German girl who lives next door did this before a presentation, and she is very outgoing and friendly!


----------



## ValiantThor

try taking a mild dose of magic mushrooms. mushrooms make me very creative, and i cant help but talk to people and im just really connected to the people i talk to


----------



## Resonance

I'm not against the idea in principle, however in practice I find that using alcohol for specific anxiety situations never works too well.

It seems when you are really anxious, the effects of alcohol are minimised so you don't gain much benefit...then if you carry on drinking you go from feeling nothing to being totally wasted extremely quickly. However, if you can actually dervive some moderate benefit from alcohol in such situations, maybe a drink a bit beforehand could potentially help...just don't overdo it or become dependant, because one alcohol-related mistake can massively effect your life for some time.


----------



## imNotShy

Nothing wrong with a little self-medicating...just don't overdo it.


----------



## Glacial

I had a few [large] sips of vodka before a presentation and it did help take the edge off. Getting caught could get in trouble though. It is difficult to cover up the smell of alcohol on your breath too.


----------



## nycdude

Never done it, I remember in high school during class presentation day my heart would start beating fast and i really wanted to leave my class, but i tried to calm myself down it does not work, i presented but still feeling nervous, but i got through it.


----------



## ryobi

IDK I don't drink anymore IDKW but have you ever seen, "mad men" people used to have actual Bars in their office


----------



## JoGa

*Some advice*

I present for a living and became dependent on alcohol to calm my nervousness and anxiety. I pour myself around 100ml of whiskey or brandy/vodka and mix it with a soft drink. I find this volume of 43% alcohol allows me to speak normally, deliver my 'presentation' and be very relaxed- the edge completely removed. A daily dosage, however, can reach a quarter bottle ( 200ml ). It's expensive but works. Quality of presentation: better when under the influence.

The drawback is that you must mask the smell very well. It's almost impossible to completely remove the odour but vodka is less sharp on the breath.


----------



## caithiggs

I think having BAD anxiety/stage fright, to a point where your mind/body does NOT function correctly in front of a crowd is far worse than being slightly too drunk! I know it sounds crazy, but this is one of those things where only you know how terrible or not so terrible you truly are in front of a crowd. 

I had a presentation a couple months ago, and it was beyond disastrous. Literally was trailing off and mumbling and ****. This was after I was debating drinking, but decided I was "morally opposed". Afterward, I felt like a moron for listening to myself. My next presentation I will definitely help myself with a shot o' vodka. I know myself well, know exactly what will happen to me without it, and know myself well enough too that I won't be "addicted" to alcohol. Alcohol makes me feel like **** the next day, so really only for special occasions. Alcohol is less dangerous than beta blockers or really any drugs for that matter! Way less side effects. It really just comes down to the breath thing. 

Basically inhibition cause you to absorb the energy of everyone around you, and not project your own energy back out to them. You become this black hole of energy that overwhelms your emotions, body, mind so completely you are incapable of doing normal things like speaking or breathing. And your body starts to fall apart at one small offset, like your heart beginning to speed up--that will send signals to your entire body to just totally freak out like you're going to die or something. You begin to shake uncontrollably, your throat closes off tightly, your lungs constrict, your mind goes totally blank, and your emotions are purely negative and fearful. This is not how everyone experiences stage fright--their so called "butterflies" are terribly pale in comparison. But this is my experience, and I know I'm not the only one who panics on stage. 

Frankly, if you are like I described above. Vodka's not going to hurt you at all. What's the worse that could happen after all that **** I just described? Nothing worse CAN happen. It can only be better!


----------



## millenniumman75

Presentations aren't worth going through all of that beforehand. It is so much easier to just face things.


----------



## caithiggs

Also when I used to have debilitating anxiety in front of groups of people in social settings, actually the thing that got me to feel normal (like everyone else's level of insecurity/anxiety) was actually going out and drinking. Before I was of age I was worse off. After a couple years of drinking and going through the motions of being comfortable, it actually imbedded itself (the behavior and emotional pattern of being uninhibited) into my subconscious, so that after that phase where I was frequently getting drunk, I could be sober and feel the very same way. Well not feel drunk, but feel uninhibitted in that specific setting. So I feel it would be this way with public speaking too. After so many rounds of public speaking on alcohol, the pattern would sink in so that you are able to feel the same way without it. It's not the alcohol afterall that controls your feelings, but only lifts up other impeding feelings. What's underneath really is you, and not the alcohol. So, if you get comfortable with lifting the inhibitions, eventually you should know yourself how to functions without the inhibitions even without the crutch. It's like training wheels. They gotta come off eventually.


----------



## Giraffe

It is both possible and really unpleasant to be drunk and anxious at the same time.


----------



## ryobi

caithiggs said:


> Also when I used to have debilitating anxiety in front of groups of people in social settings, actually the thing that got me to feel normal (like everyone else's level of insecurity/anxiety) was actually going out and drinking. Before I was of age I was worse off. After a couple years of drinking and going through the motions of being comfortable, it actually imbedded itself (the behavior and emotional pattern of being uninhibited) into my subconscious, so that after that phase where I was frequently getting drunk, I could be sober and feel the very same way. Well not feel drunk, but feel uninhibitted in that specific setting. So I feel it would be this way with public speaking too. After so many rounds of public speaking on alcohol, the pattern would sink in so that you are able to feel the same way without it. It's not the alcohol afterall that controls your feelings, but only lifts up other impeding feelings. What's underneath really is you, and not the alcohol. So, if you get comfortable with lifting the inhibitions, eventually you should know yourself how to functions without the inhibitions even without the crutch. It's like training wheels. They gotta come off eventually.


I don't drink anymore, but when I did, I found this to be true...


----------



## Glacial

millenniumman75 said:


> Presentations aren't worth going through all of that beforehand. It is so much easier to just face things.


Easier said then done. It really depends on each individuals level and severity of anxiety. When I have presented in front of large crowds (around 100 with my boss being an retired Colonel who could possibly drill me with questions if something is done wrong), it can be literally crippling (i.e. issues with breathing, profuse sweating and stuttering to the point the words will not come out).

I am not advocating drinking before presentations; however, maybe taking something like xanax before a presentation would be helpful.


----------



## solasum

I think I'd feel bad about it, as though any success from it wouldn't be my own.

::kills thread::


----------



## caithiggs

Hey, so I thought since nobody ever comes back to post how this kind of thing went down when they've tried it, I would tell you what happened to me.

Okay, I have done some outloud reading sort of stuff, and a few casual presentations in front of a crowd using beta blockers. Beta blockers seemed a lot better than the alternative to me at the time (my uncontrollable shaking, terrible voice issues, and explosively fast heartbeat, etc. etc.) However, I don't think I could really use them again. First of all, I found beta blockers to cloud my mind a lot and make me feel intensely depressed. Not just sad, or in a bad mood, but straight up depressed (life is not worth living, etc.) No reason for the depression other than the beta blockers' effects on my system. Yeah, no more shaking, slowed heart rate, but overall, does nothing for mood.

Now recently I did a presentation that I really had to practice before going up. I'm generally too shy to even practice speaking in a room by myself. So I will drink while doing this. Just because it loosens my nerves (this is not a frequent thing, I've done this maybe three times in my life). Anyway, I become open in a positive way when drinking myself (and I know this is not everyone).

So I practiced what I would say a bit, and had a shot of vodka right before class (also drinking it as I practiced). This is the first presentation I've ever made where I didn't have crickets in the background and a tumbleweed go by after finishing (though I still get these frequently when say sharing my work with classmates! lol) But this presentation was great! My teacher smiled, classmates responded, I felt totally positive, and my nerves were shaken off just enough to really get through it. I had some tension in my body still, some voice shakes, but really just a normal amount that everyone else in the class would expect to have themselves. Overall it was smooth, and it felt like a success. The most important part of this success was definitely the preparation for the presentation! However, all of it would have been for nothing if it weren't for the vodka. And frankly I couldn't have even rehearsed without it.

But as I've said, I see alcohol (for me personally) as a sort of training wheels. There is no shame in needing training wheels. And training wheels are not for everyone (for some people they hinder learning to ride a bike, right?) But for some people they are definitely utterly benificial.

I don't think everyone who is nervous or shy should go drink whenever they make a presentation. I think it is up to each individual person to find what works for them. Sometimes it's a substance, could be a prescription med, like anti anxiety or beta blockers. But if you personally try something and it gives you negative results, it's clearly the wrong technique for you. Unfortunately trial and error is really the only way to find out. But I wouldn't say alcohol is stupid. It's literally just like any of the prescription meds. All of that **** can be dangerous if abused! It's like anything that has the potential to be a shock into the normal balance of your system. Anyway, only you can know what is best for yourself.



solasum said:


> I think I'd feel bad about it, as though any success from it wouldn't be my own.
> 
> ::kills thread::


Mind you, if you prepared for the presentation like crazy before hand, and then used something to take the final edge off, the majority of the work would still be you sober, right?


----------



## solasum

That's true. Congrats on your successful presentation.


----------



## Drella

R.I.P., Vincenzo. That Syphilis/Spinal Meningitis combo finally did him in.


----------



## gopherinferno

All that stuff that them people said. Yeah.


----------



## GSYBE

Surprisingly, I never had too much of a problem with presentations before I started drinking at age 21 (I didn't have the social hookups to acquire it before then).

However, after 21, presentations were very easy with a mixture of alcohol and propranolol (name brand Inderal). I would drink about 400 mL of 80 proof liquor (I'm a heavy set guy with high tolerance) and take maybe 40-60mg of Inderal. When I got fellow classmate's feedback later on, quite a few of them mentioned how calm and reserved I looked. In terms of mental functioning, it slowed me down enough so that I could speak clearly and not stammer or get ahead of myself. 

However, you STILL have to prepare as best you can for a speech, intoxicated or not. Having a strong memory of how the speech is organized and using well-written notes/notecards (if possible) is even more important if you decide to drink/take drugs beforehand because it's easier to lose your train of thought. Even if you're more relaxed, you still need to prepare. I've tried winging speeches before and it does NOT end well. A lot of silence and awkward "uhms...."

Disclaimer: I do not advocate drinking publicly or in school. The following is simply based on my personal experience when struggling with alcohol.

In terms of being caught on drugs, alcohol is probably the hardest one to hide. Your lungs will produce a cloud of alcohol vapor each and every time you exhale. There is NO hiding it completely. People who have sensitive noses or are close to you will probably catch a whiff of it at some point. I regularly keep a few strong menthol cough drops in my mouth if I drink beforehand. Regardless, people with a discerning olfactory system will simply smell menthol-flavored alcohol breath. Peanut butter (or anything that's rich in aromatic oils, like orange skins) are decent at hiding alcohol, but all you're doing is combining one strong scent with alcohol. Obviously, you can't do a presentation with a mouth full of peanut butter, orange skins, or cough drops. I hope that the podium is far away from your classmates. 

Before the speech, keep some cough drops in your mouth, or whatever you prefer. When the speech comes up, go up there with an empty mouth, give the presentation, sit back down, and put the cough drops back in immediately. I think that's about as good a system you can have. 

If someone DOES confront you on the breath, tell them you took Nyquil just an hour earlier because you're feeling under the weather but didn't want to skip out on the speech. Nyquil does have about 10% alcohol in it, and it's a legitimate medical product. Honest answer? No. Prevents you from getting expelled or facing disciplinary action? Maybe. 

If you're not a functional alcoholic or don't drink often, don't wait until presentation day to guesstimate a dosage of liquid. Figure it out beforehand, lest you stumble your way up to the podium and throw up all over the projection screen.

Or, you know, don't drink. Be sober, face your problems like a champion, realize that everyone is so worried about themselves that they won't judge y...oh hell forget it. *gulp gulp gulp*


----------



## TheDaffodil

I wish I could but I all of my classes are AM classes (2 start at 8AM and 2 start at 9:30AM) so I'd feel like such a lush. One class I know I'm gonna have to do a group presentation in as we've started talking about it (today was our first day of class). Ughs.


----------



## Joline

I would never drink beforehand, because I would get way too scared that it would be discovered. What I do is, I take herbal pills (about 2 or 3) that should calm me down and I drink a lot of water.
Also, interesting thing is that, I noticed that if I smile under my nose, it somehow loosens the presssure and I feel more confident.
Another factor is that when I see somebody's very stressed, and not confident when presenting, immediately I have a confidence boost.

I remeber that once I was presenting, and my legs started trembling (I was wearing a skirt) so I think it was visible. I didn't even hear myself speaking... In my mind when I was 'speaking' I've seen myself saying: "I am sorry I cannot do this" and leaving the class. Thanks God I have not had done it !

I remeber listening to one presentation once, (it was quite serious) and it was done by a student. His voice started trembling, and then he said: 'I am sorry, I am a very nervous person".


----------



## Popularity

Heh, I drank after lunch on the first day of a new semester last year in high school to be more sociable. 

It was pretty fun, and I was able to talk to a girl I barely knew and sat by her for the rest of the semester because I worked up the courage to do it on that day. Plus I felt good all class. I wasn't "throwed" or anything, but I felt quite nice.


----------



## caithiggs

next week my training wheels are coming off. I have a presentation and no time for drinking beforehand. Hopefully I can ride on my last presentations confidence.


----------



## Iced

Op, go for it. Chances are very low that you will in fact be caught. Just use some breath mints, and don't get too wasted! If you do get caught, chances will be the prof will talk to you before talking to his superiors. In the unlikely fact that you do get caught, I would assume the teacher would be understanding.


----------



## hcohio

Possibly the dumbest thing I've ever done. I go to this meeting with over 40 people in the room, thought a glass of vodka would loosen me up so I drank 1 hour before hand. As soon as the hour was done, I was completely wasted, the idiots thought that I was just dumb as hell, but some knew, some definitely knew. I wasn't like Joe Biden or anything, more like Michael Jackson Interestingly shy. Then I get hit with personal questions like "How much will you get paid" and I ANSWERED LIKE THEY WERE MY F-ING BOSSES. I have no regrets, it was truly interesting, watching the tapes I pretty much insulted 2 different groups of people Women and Short people lol........the room was 90 percent women and 3 were disabled, so that was my only biden moment. For all of you who will try this, IT DEFINITELY GOT RID OF THE NERVES! HOWEVER, IT TAKES AWAY FROM YOUR COGNITIVE ABILITY THEREFORE IF IT'S A PRESENTATION that has a QUESTION AND ANSWERS at the end probably 1/4 of a 8oz bottle is fine (vodka), whole bottle will definitely make you ask the question "WHY!" in your head, and let me tell you my good sailor friend........you won't get past the question. Take it easy yall.


----------



## blueidealist26

If you don't want to drink alcohol, Red Bull works. It'll make you more confident. At least it did for me.


----------



## vitaminu100

I think I'd rather go through a presentation sober. It may be hard, but otherwise I'd be self-conscious in future classes about whether people had noticed that I was half-drunk during my presentation. 

But on the other hand, if someone was noticeably tipsy during a presentation, I wouldn't think less of them - I'd just assumed they had SA or were really nervous about presentations like everyone is. If you could do your presentation on the last day of classes, it wouldn't matter if people noticed hahaha.


----------

